# 50% off ACMoore coupon - valid thru 8/30



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw The michael's and joann's and thought of this


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I went to Micheal's today to use another 40% off coupon. While cashing out the lady told me that Michael's will be accepting ACMoore's 50% off coupons on Friday the 29th and Saturday the 30th of August. Basically, you can use the 40% off Michael's coupon on one item and the ACMoore's 50% off coupon at the same time and same transaction.......


----------

